# Party Boat Recommendation



## M213690H (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking to take a party boat fishing trip for 3 out of Galveston this Tuesday, or maybe a charter boat depending on price. Looking for like a 6 hr trip. What boats would yâ€™all recommend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Try sgrem. Send him a PM or look him up on here, I think he is a sponsor.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm booked Tuesday morning but Tuesday afternoon we could sure make it a day. Big comfy boat.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Believe me , you and your friends will have a great time with Sgrem!
Dude is very skilled .


----------

